# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rak Wątroby-kontakt

## yunika1390

Cześć. Błagam o pomoc. Miesiąc temu okazało się, że mój tata ma nowotwór wątroby o średnicy 12 cm. Wyszło przypadkiem, nie odczuwał żadnych szczególnych objawów. Trwają badania, ale wiadomo,że jest on raczej nieoperacyjny, nie ma też szans na przeszczep. Lekarz wspominał o chemioterapii, ale był raczej sceptyczny. Nie można się jednak poddać, dlatego szukam wszelkich adresów, kontaktów,szpitali, klinik,lekarzy,specjalistów....itd. Błagam pomóżcie. Jeśli macie podobne doświadczenia, czy może znacie jakieś sposoby pomocy,piszcie.

----------


## zacheusz112

W przypadku tak dużego raka wątroby rokowania są bardzo niepewne,i nie ma raczej znaczenia jaka klinika podejmie się leczenia.Chemioterapia przy raku wątroby nie zawsze przynosi oczekiwane skutki.Tak duży nowotwór jeżeli jest wykształcony na podłożu marskości wątroby

----------


## zacheusz112

Przepraszam za przerwanie komentarza ale stało się to z winy komputera.Tak jak pisałem jedyną szansą przy tak dużym nowotworze,jest przeszczep tego narządu,i większe rokowanie daje gdy nowotwór rozwinął się na podłożu marskości wątroby.Pierwotny rak(rak wątrobowokomórkowy) w dodatku tak zaawansowany,niestety słabo rokuje.Możliwości leczenia znacznie ogranicza fakt,że chemioterapia słabo się sprawdza przy raku wątroby,chociaż się ją stosuje,zazwyczaj bezpośrednio do tętnicy w wątrobie(przez wlew).Innymi metodami jest wstrzykiwanie bezpośrednio do guza alkoholu,ale metodę tę również dyskwalifikuje wielkość tego guza.Jedyna metodą,kiedy inne metody terapeutyczne nie pozwalają na ich zastosowanie,bywa radioterapia,lecz jest to metoda bardzo agresywna,gdyż stosowany strumień promieniowania znacznie przekracza możliwości tego narządu na jego przyjęcie.
Jednak jak Pani pisze czekają Państwo na badania.Być może one rzucą nowe światło na możliwości leczenia tego raka.
Jeżeli nie,rokowanie stanie się bardzo niepewne.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## yunika1390

Z rozmowy z lekarzem wynika, że to nie jest marskość ani wodobrzusze. Czekamy na wyniki histopatologiczne. Słyszałam o leczeniu białkiem albo jakimiś metodami przy użyciu lasera. Wie Pan coś o tym?

----------


## zacheusz112

> Z rozmowy z lekarzem wynika, że to nie jest marskość ani wodobrzusze. Czekamy na wyniki histopatologiczne. Słyszałam o leczeniu białkiem albo jakimiś metodami przy użyciu lasera. Wie Pan coś o tym?


O leczeniu białkiem nie słyszałem,ale jest metoda tzw.termoablacji do której używa się elektrody wprowadzanej do centrum guza.Powoduje to wzrost temperatury i niszczenie tkanek nowotworowych w wyniku martwicy.Powoduje to denaturacje białka.
Natomiast czytałem na stronie Gazety Olsztyńskiej o metodzie dr.Michała Tenderendy z Polikliniki olsztyńskiej,tzw.termosekcji,w czasie której udało się usunąć z wątroby guza wielkości 20 cm i pacjent żyje od 2008 roku,po tym zabiegu.Zabieg jest nowatorski i podobno mało inwazyjny,który opracowano na zachodzie.Jak by się to miało do wykonania zabiegu na takim guzie który Pani opisała,to do tego nie mogę się odnieść.Zresztą może Pani wejść na stronę Gazeta Olsztyńska.pl i o tym poczytać.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

